# What's the name of this plant?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi!
Can anyone tell me the name of the plant in the left side of the tank in the pictures a little ways down the page in this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116842 ?
That's my tank but right now I don't have the means to upload the picture to this thread. I've had that plant since I started the tank about 4 months ago. It's the only one that I have left from the beginning. Two of the plants, I found out later, weren't truly aquatic :roll: and then I had a smaller, pointier sword that melted away slowly as well as pennywort and dwarf hairgrass. This plant is the only one that survived my low lighting. It came in a tube from Petco but I can't remember the name of it. I'd like to know for when I plant my future 50 gallon. :-D
The other plants in there are fanwort, hornwort, amazon sword (on the right... Fishie really likes hiding in it and then poking his head out from behind it. hehe), a nice round moss ball, and a very weirdly-shaped moss ball :shock:.

Thanks!


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

In a way it looks like a amazon sword.. but..not really.

Interesting plant and nice set up too!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

NyaNyanNaa said:


> In a way it looks like a amazon sword.. but..not really.
> Interesting plant and nice set up too!


Thanks! 
I was also thinking maybe some kind of sword, But the really tall one on the right is Amazon Sword. Also, I thought all swords had pointed leaves, and this one has round ones. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

could be a braod leaf amazon sword.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

woops wrong thread


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have three of those, it is almost like a dwarf amazon sword, may be broad leaf as the leaves are a bit different. They stay small and the leaves are thick, they are great for infront of the tank for an accent. I believe that they grow a bit bigger, like in the photo, in low light, but in medium-high light they should stay fairly compact.

So yeah, not sure on the name, but I have 3 of them.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool. Thanks!
It does't seem to be growing at all, but then I saw a picture of it from a couple months ago, and it's definitely become more dense. It just grows veeeerrry slooowwly.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

pretty sure it's a rosette sword...i've got a nice big one growing in the sorority.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

my guess is a mini sword of some sort. looks very healthy *Steal!*


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It's what homegrown terror linked. 100% sure. Exact leaves shape, just not size.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

cool. thanks, everyone!


----------

